
Nomogram - sakuraiben
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomogram
======
sxp
I'm a fan of the Project Rho page on Nomograms which has detailed examples of
nomograms for spaceflight:
[http://www.projectrho.com/nomogram/index.html](http://www.projectrho.com/nomogram/index.html)

The site also had a bunch of interesting information on analog computing in
the context of
spaceflight:[http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/astrodeck.php](http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/astrodeck.php)

------
TeMPOraL
This is awesome. Now I'm adding to my TODO list to figure out what kind of
calculations I tend to do often (things like intrest rates), and design&print
nomograms for them.

------
jaidev
I recommend looking at the Pynomo package, which also has some great examples:
[http://pynomo.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page](http://pynomo.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page)

------
wtbob
I use one for homebrewing: [http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/books-
media/software/beer...](http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/books-
media/software/beer-recipe-calculator.html)

It's a great technique. Faster than a calculator or computer program, and
satisfyingly physical too.

~~~
greenyoda
The device in that picture has movable scales, so it's really a slide rule[1],
not a nomogram.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slide_rule](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slide_rule)

------
jacobolus
This is nice: [http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/Journal...](http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/JournalArticle/The_Lost_Art_of_Nomography.pdf)

------
abhgh
Nomograms were one of my favorite topics during undergrad (engg)!

